# does toner aid work?



## money911 (Aug 28, 2008)

just asking if toner aid really works?

thanks


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Absolutely! great for laser printed vellum and film.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I used to get Casey's Ultra Black from Ryan Screen Supply and it worked well. "Blacker blacks in a can."


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

money911 said:


> just asking if toner aid really works?
> 
> thanks


Yes with laser films, it works well.


----------



## money911 (Aug 28, 2008)

so just spray a coat on after its printed? and thats it? how much darker does it make it? what is the medium/texture/coat like of the spray like clear, hazy, tinted, ect?

i need some buy tonight but dont think i can it shipped that fast hahaha, is there any normal(non-printing) stores that might carry something like this. Ive heard a few rumors but dont know what to believe.

thanks


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

We use to buy the expensive toner aid till we found out that Krylon clear enamel, spray paint in a can works just as well.
John


----------



## LCE (Jan 18, 2007)

Uncle John said:


> We use to buy the expensive toner aid till we found out that Krylon clear enamel, spray paint in a can works just as well.
> John


Uncle John,

Is this something I can get at Home Depot? I'll try it out. Can you give me the exact name of the product? OR a website link? I found one at ACE hardware and it was $25. Toner Aide is only $9-$10. 

Thanks!


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

That is the name brand for a whole range of spray paint. It's sold at a lot of stores, its one of the cheapest brands around. Try home Depot or a parts store chain. Good luck, John


----------



## NoDivision1998 (Nov 12, 2009)

Toner Aid works great. Try hanging the film like you would a photo in a dark room when you just finished developing it. That way the can is heald upright. If the film is flat like on a desk you often will end up with drops which will mess up the film. Also too thick and your image will smear.

I switched to an Ink Jet printer and have no need to use it anymore. But I did use it for years.

Try not to breathe it in too much, you will be caughing up a lung.

Also, hold your film up to a light and see if there are any areas you missed. You should notice light doesn't come thru the area that is sprayed. If your film is already TOTALLY dark and light does not go thru it, than you do not need to use Toner Aid.


----------



## Sampheap (Dec 15, 2012)

NoDivision1998 said:


> Toner Aid works great. Try hanging the film like you would a photo in a dark room when you just finished developing it. That way the can is heald upright. If the film is flat like on a desk you often will end up with drops which will mess up the film. Also too thick and your image will smear.
> 
> I switched to an Ink Jet printer and have no need to use it anymore. But I did use it for years.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hijack. But can we use inkjet with tracing paper to make screen printing on wedding invitation?

I am using Epson 1390 & 1400, which type of tracing paper to use as I tried it before and the ink got smeared!? Here is the tracing paper I used (it only works fine with laser):


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

I use HP laserjet 5200 with Casey's Better Than Vellum and I've never had a problem with toner bot being too dark. I've been using it for about 3 years now. I not only print large areas but halftones up to 64 lpi and the screens come out great.
I used to use HP 1020 laser printer but it only goes up to 8.5 x 14 and it worked great to. No toner problems.
Just my 2 cents...


----------

